# The City - an original



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Here's a rough cut of something I'm working on. Looking for a singer to help with the vocals. If anyone in the lower mainland is interested in collaboration and writing songs together let me know.


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fkerrydbrown%2Fthe-city-2018-05-22-1049-am


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Call me crazy, but I like it as is. I don't say this very often, but an overdubbed accordion on this would be very cool


----------

